# Nero lightscribe icon....not there help



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

]I have the latest version of Nero Ultra 7. I nstalled the lightscribe file that was needed. I cannot find the Lightscribe icon on Nero. When I opened cover designer2...and went into preferences under "file"...it would not let me assign the lightscribe drive. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

gkman2 said:


> ]I have the latest version of Nero Ultra 7. I nstalled the lightscribe file that was needed. I cannot find the Lightscribe icon on Nero. When I opened cover designer2...and went into preferences under "file"...it would not let me assign the lightscribe drive. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!!


Is this what your seeing ?
http://www.pixpond.com/1/1elmv.jpg
http://www.pixpond.com/1/1elmv59.jpg


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

No...I'm not seeing the lightscribe icon...I have everything installed..????


----------



## bogey14 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sup,
I had the exact problem. All you need is the LS_HSI.exe file.
Go here,http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/System_Requirement_Updates.html

Download the file at the end of the page, install and reboot and you should be able to see the lightscribe feature in nero.

Hope this helped


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

I uninstalled and reinstalled the update to lightscribe....still no luck.


----------



## bogey14 (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, well do you actually have a lightscribe enabled drive in your system.

Nero will recognize if you even have one, and if it isn't one you won't see the icon.

And you have to use the lightscribe media.

If so, the exe file should work.


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

Hello,

Yes, I just got the HP 740 and have been using HP lightscribe discs...it works great with Surething software, just not Nero. I recently had an LG lightscribe drive and couldn't get it to work with either software......


----------



## shim (Aug 24, 2000)

When I go to cover design>files>preferences> lightscribe.......it will not let me select a drive for the default lightscribe dribe


----------



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

I use Nero 7. The second time I brought up the software, the Lightscribe icon disappeared. In msconfig Service tab, I found the Lightscribe service unchecked. I re-checked it, restarted my PC, and all was well.


----------

